# A la Civette ( Paris )



## Bassie (Mar 5, 2009)

I visited this store while i was in Paris last week-end. I googled on pipeshop paris, but nothing appears, so cigarshop gave me ala civette on Rue st Honoré. I emailed them just to be sure there where pipes and pipe tobacco's in that store. They nicely emailed back.
Well, the store. It's near the louvre, in which they have a small dependance at the great mall around and beneath it. Inthere nothing special. Few pipes ( peterson ) and few tobacco's. At the main store there was a great appearance of old times. The store really gives u a felling and lookaround how pipes and their tobacco where sold in the old day's. They have a small walk in humidor. Nice, but no cigarcircus for the true aficiniado. Anyway. They had a nice assortiment of pipes, some with a good discount. As they try best to make this thing work, i supposed that this store in paris would do better on this. I imagined all those pipesmoking french people to go there for their tobacco's and pipes, but as everywhere, pipesmoking is really dying out here, and even so in paris.
They had some nice brands on tobacco, still, nothing new there. I bought a tin off Davidoff flake medallions, and Dunhill MyMixture 965 ( the tin was from 2001 manufactured in the uk ) and both where the last tin's and i had a feeling they will never appear again on the vitrine overthere. But anyhow, the store is still great. Lovely pipes ( fantastic priced meerschaum's ) and some great Dunhill's but, even for this middleclass hard worker, to high priced. Lot's a humi's and some great ashtray's.
I will go back there. One minus, i bought the Dunh mm 965 for i asked is there latakia in it. They said no so i bought it. At tobaccorevieuw i red there was latakia in it, so, not a quit good knowhow on what tobacco they sell ( but it was a woman :horn: )

Anyhow, lovely store.


----------

